# Netzwerkkamera im Wasserdichten Gehäuse Selber Basteln IP68



## chrishappy2 (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen Kleinen sogenannten "Miniteich" mit 1000 liter.

Da ich sehr gerne und viel mit Technik rumbastel, dachte ich mir ich könnte in meinem kleinen Teich eine Netzwerkkamera unter Wasser einbauen. Doch ich habe bis heute leider keine Netzwerkkamera mit der Schutzklasse IP 68 gefunden. Hättet ihr eventuell eine Idee, wie ich ein Wasserdichtes Gehäuse für eine Netzwerkkamera bauen könnte ?

Wäre super wenn ihr mir dabei helfen könntet. Danke euch schonmal


----------



## koifischfan (19. Apr. 2014)

Ist es eine WLAN-Kamera? Dann nimm doch ein wasserdichtes Gehäuse für eine Kamera.

Oder, KG-Rohr, Muffe unten mit Stopfen drin. Loch rein schneiden, Acrylfenster einbauen/einkleben und versenken. Gegen den Auftrieb könntest du unten Sand einfüllen. Und schon steht die Kamera im Trockenen.


----------



## chrishappy2 (19. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.

Nein per Lan Kabel möchte ich machen, da Wlan sehr schnell gestört werden kann.

Könnte auch eine Cam mit BNC Anschluss nehmen, da ich hier im Haus sowieso einen Netzwerk gebundenen Überwachungsrecorder laufen habe. Könnte mir da einer eine BNC Unterwassercam empfehlen ?


----------



## koifischfan (20. Apr. 2014)

Also ich habe keine Unterwasser-LAN-Kamera gefunden. Entweder Unterwasser oder (W)LAN.
Dann bleibt eigentlich nur LAN-Kamera in trockener Aufstellung im wasserdichten Gehäuse/Rohr übrig. Nicht zu vergessen sind die zwei Leitungen für Daten und Strom.


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Apr. 2014)

hmm ich weiß nicht ob ich das dicht bekomme..


----------



## blackbird (20. Apr. 2014)

Hi Chris,
je nachdem, wie tief Du unter Wasser gehen willst, reicht Dir vielleicht ein handelsübliches Miniaquarium (Aufzuchtbecken), da es oben nicht wasserdicht geschlossen sein müsste. Dann kannst Du von oben mit so vielen Kabeln rein, wie Du brauchst. Abdeckung mit etwas Überstand gegen Regen noch...
Grüße, Tim


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Apr. 2014)

Habe gerade eine Idee bekommen.. Wie wäre es mit einer Endoskopkamera für Abflüsse ?
kostet 15€ bei ebay und ist Wasserdicht. Meint ihr das ist ein gutes Bild ?


----------



## laolamia (20. Apr. 2014)

die ist doch sicher nur fuer den nahbereich


----------



## koifischfan (20. Apr. 2014)

Gib mir mal die Artikel-Nummer.


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Apr. 2014)

hier: 131070399920
gibt auch noch andere mit IP68


----------



## koifischfan (20. Apr. 2014)

Ich denke auch, diese Kameras sind mehr für die Nähe gemacht. Ich weiß nicht, was die in 2 Metern Entfernung noch erkennen.
Die Auflösung ist auch nicht sonderlich. USB über so weite Strecken - ich weiß nicht.


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Apr. 2014)

hmm :/ hab ja nur einen Mini Teich  1x1,20m 

was sagt ihr dazu ? 310249016857


----------



## koifischfan (20. Apr. 2014)

Wenn die wirklich unter Wasser geht, ist die in Ordnung.
Wir haben solch einen Typ auf dem Grundstück. Sichtweite und Qualtität geht in Ordnung. Ausgegeben wird bei uns an einem 7"-Monitor. Es gibt bei eBay solche Angebote.
Dann brauchst du noch Adapter Cinch auf BNC. Gibt es auch dort.


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Apr. 2014)

Habe die Cams auch im Garten. Die Adapter besitz ich auch schon. Aber 90€ für einen kleinen teich...Ich glaub ich bau mir was selber


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Apr. 2014)

So habe mich jetzt entschieden. Ich bestell diese hier 291062248354
diese hat einen 150° Winkel, der sehr weit wäre. Damit gehe ich dann per BNC mit an meinen Internet gebundenen Recorder. Die Cam ich so klein, sodass ich sie in einem Einwegglas einbaue


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Apr. 2014)

180912006513 dieso ohne Zusatzgehäuse


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Apr. 2014)

Vll. ist das ja was für dich?!
http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic36937.html


----------



## chrishappy2 (21. Apr. 2014)

Danke für den Link  Habe ich scho gesehen..ist wäre auch bisschen zu groß für meinen Teich


----------



## willi1954 (21. Apr. 2014)

muss es unbedingt eine IP Cam sein ? denn kleiner gibt's die meines Wissens nicht.
Aber diese hier ist klein, absolut wasserdicht und nimmt auf ner SD-Karte (z.B. 32Gbyte) auf, in HD und mit Ton.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2014)

chrishappy2 schrieb:


> sodass ich sie in einem Einwegglas einbaue



Das kannst Du knicken, da kommen keine vernünftigen Bilder rüber. Weck-Gläser sind unregelmässig in der Stärke und gewölbt - das verzerrt ungemein. Lieber ein kleines eckiges Aquarium mit glatten Flächen.


----------



## blackbird (21. Apr. 2014)

...mir ist so, als ob ich das kürzlich schon gehört hätte...


----------



## koifischfan (21. Apr. 2014)

> Aber diese hier ist klein, absolut wasserdicht und nimmt auf ner SD-Karte (z.B. 32Gbyte) auf, in HD und mit Ton.


So eine scheidet wohl aus. Es soll wahrscheinlich permanent übertragen werden.


----------



## lotharw (21. Apr. 2014)

..........wie wäre es mit einer Kammera-Uboot,steuerbar über das Internet ?
Ich glaube das haben nur wenige.


----------



## tomster (30. Juli 2014)

Ich bin gerade dabei mir eine Unterwasserkamera zu basteln. Ist noch nicht fertig, und auch nicht mit einer Netzwerkkamera, aber vielleicht bringt Euch das ja auf eine Idee. Wenn ich alle Teile beinander habe schieb ich bei Gelegenheit noch ein paar Fotos nach. 

Als Gehäuse hab ich mir für ein paar Euro einen "Urinal-Flaschen-Siphon" (falls es jemand bei der Google-Bildersuche finden möchte) aus Kunststoff bestellt. 





Die Wahl ist auf dieses Gehäuse gefallen, weil meine sog. Sports Cam (eine Bullet HD USB-Kamera) genau 32mm Aussendurchmesser hat und somit wunderbar in das Zulaufrohr passen sollte. An die Eingangsseite (auf obigem Bild oben) kommt ein Uhrenglas mit Ø =38mm/2mm Dicke rein, welches mit der beiliegenden Überwurfmutter und einer handelsüblichen Gummidichtung wasserdicht verschraubt wird. Die Glocke auf dem Bild schmeiß ich weg ;-) 
Im Ablaufrohr (links im Bild) läuft dann das USB-Kabel. An das Ende des Ablaufabgangs kommt dann noch ein Rohr, welches über Wasser geführt wird und mit einem Rundbogen und einer Abdichtung abschließt. Dann kommen keine __ Schnecken und auch kein Regenwasser rein.  
Wenn Ihr Euch nun obiges Bild um 90° im Uhrzeigersinn gedreht vorstellt, dann schaut es tatsächlich fast nach einem Unterwassergehäuse aus. Und wenn's dicht bleibt, ist es sogar eins!


----------



## tomster (6. Aug. 2014)

Wie versprochen, ein paar Bilder (und weitere Ideen):
    

Vom oben genannten Flaschensiphon hab ich zunächst nur das Gehäuse genommen. Ein auf Jeff Bezos' Webseite gekauftes MS20 Mineralglas 38.5 mm (für € 9,95) zusammen mit einer Dichtung aus dem Baumarkt (€ 0,35) bilden den linsenseitigen Abschluß des Gehäuses. Auf der Kabelseite bin ich noch am Überlegen, ob ich nicht ein Kugelgelenk (die kennt Ihr sicher von Teichpumpen) anbringe, um das Kameragehäuse auch in der Neigung verstellen zu können. Das mache ich aber vom ersten vor-Ort-Versuch abhängig. Einen Adapterring von 1 1/4" auf 1 1/2" (€ 2,95) hab ich mir vorsichtshalber schon aus der Sanitärabteilung beim Baumarkt mitgenommen. Damit passt dann das Kugelgelenk direkt auf das abgangsseitige Gewinde.

Im Siphon selbst ist eingangsseitig noch ein Rohr mit 32mm Innendurchmesser mit dem Gehäuse vergossen (sieht man auf dem 2. Bild -> die Innenwand hinter dem Glas). Das hab ich mit dem Dremel ein bisschen gekürzt. Man kann es aber auch fast bis zum glasseitigen Rand abdremeln. Dann müsste mit Abstand von ca. 25-30mm zum Glas (und ein bisschem guten Willen) auch eine Netzwerkkamera vom Gehäusetyp Sony SNC-CH210 (Hab grad gesehen, es gibt auch eine SNC-CH110, die hat zwar "nur"720p, ist aber auch günstiger) reipassen. Das Gehäuse bietet insgesamt eine Länge von ca. 135mm. Mit den 30mm Abstand für die Netzwerkkamera blieben dann noch ca. 105mm. Bei einer Kameralänge von 93mm sollte das reichen. Das Netzwerkkabel musst dann halt ein bissl eng geführt werden. Ich kann nur derzeit leider keine der Kameravarianten prüfen, weil beide Kameras in der Ferienwohnung liegen. Plöd!

Kosten derzeit:
Flaschensiphon € 4,90 + € 4,90 Versand
Uhrenglas € 9,95 + € 1,99 Versand
Gummidichtung € 0,35
optionaler Adapterring € 2,95

Macht insgesamt € 25,04


----------



## tomster (6. Aug. 2014)

Hab gerade mal testweise das Papprohr einer Klorolle genommen (ca. 48 x 98mm) und in das Gehäuse gesteckt. Die Rolle hat also ungefähr die Maße der Sony-Kamera. Passt!
Was ich natürlich nicht testen kann ist, in wie weit die dann gut 28mm Distanz zwischen Kameralinse und Mineralglas aus der Kameraperspektive aussehen. Soll heissen, wie weit man dann im Kamerabild noch was vom Gehäuseinneren sehen kann...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Tomster, ich find Deine Idee Klasse. 
Wer nicht mit WLAN Kabeln arbeiten will kann die Kabel schön im Rohr führen und es ist aus meiner Sicht einfach eine brauchbare Lösung zu finden.

Wirklich gute Idee.


----------



## tomster (8. Aug. 2014)

So, weiter geht's...

Ich hab es gerade mit besagter Sony-Netzwerkkamera ausprobiert. Um das Teil im Gehäuse zu fixieren hab ich -  kurzer Hand - die dem Flaschensiphon beiligende Gummimuffe aufgeschnitten und ein kleines Segment entfernt.
 
Damit passt die Muffe wunderbar in das Siphongehäuse und bietet auch noch gleichzeitig eine ideale Befestigung für die Kamera:
 
Leider ist das Objektiv der Kamera (wie schon vermutet) ein bisschen zu weit vom Quarzglas entfernt, bzw. der Innendurchmesser der Gummidichtung etwas zu klein, so dass sich eine Art "Bullaugenoptik" ergibt. Man kann das zwar konfigurationsseitig entfernen (und den Bildausschnitt verkleinern) oder an der Dichtung herumschnippeln, aber ich glaub ich lass es vorerst so.
 

Jetzt noch ein kleines Sackerl "Silica-Gel" in's Gehäuse (die Teile, die oft bei Elektronikgeräten mit im Karton liegen) und ab unter Wasser. Ob diese Sackerl was bringen weiß ich nicht, aber ich hab mir gedacht, dass die vielleicht Kondenswasser innen an der Scheibe verhindern könnten...


----------



## tomster (14. Aug. 2014)

Hier nun ein Bild vom Unterwassereinsatz. Das Gehäuse taugt bislang.
 
Ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich mir aber bessere Sicht erwartet, da ich felsenfest der Meinung war ich hab einen glasklaren Teich. Mei, so kann man sich täuschen...


----------



## lotta (14. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Tomster,
vielleicht solltest du 2-3 Sackerl mehr dazu tun...

Die Bullaugenoptik finde ich besoners klasse, 
da würde ich nichts mehr dran ändern, ist wie die Sicht aus einem U-Boot.

Tolle Erfindung , gut ausgeklügelt.
Danke für deine Doku, finde ich echt gelungen.
Gruß Bine


----------



## chrishappy2 (15. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

heute melde ich mich mal wieder zu Wort. War wegen der Arbeit so im Stress, dass ich seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr dabei sein konnte. Deine Idee ist ja genial. Das werde ich mir, wenn ich mal Zeit habe nachbauen. Genial  wo hast du die Netzwerkkamera her ?


----------



## tomster (16. Aug. 2014)

Danke für die Blumen. Die Idee ist mir gekommen, als ich auf der Suche nach einem möglichst kleinen Siphon für ein anderes Projekt war. Dabei hab ich das Bild von dem Flaschen-Siphon gesehen und mir gleich gedacht, das schaut aus wie ein U-Boot. Nun ja, den Rest hab ich ja schon beschrieben.

Die Kamera hab ich aus dem Internet. Ich konnte natürlich nicht warten, bis ich wieder in unsere Ferienwohnung komme und hab mir schlichtweg das Modell SNC-CH110 bestellt. Die gibt's für rd. 170 Euro bei einschlägigen Internetshops.


----------



## blackbird (16. Aug. 2014)

Hey Tomster, 
gefällt mir gut! Auf welcher Eintauchtiefe hast Du die Kamera denn mit diesem Siphon bei Dir im Wasser? 
Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## tomster (22. Aug. 2014)

Die Kamera hängt ca. in 65cm Tiefe.


----------



## deathworm (19. Sep. 2014)

Hi,

ich dacht ich schreib hier auch mal was dazu, da mich das Thema auch schon seit einer Weile beschaeftigt.

Derzeit habe ich eine Netzwerkkamera auf den teich vom Haus aus gerichtet - ist jedoch nicht so toll, da diese schon bestimmt 10Meter weg ist. Somit muss also etwas wasserdichtes fuer um den Teich, sowie fuer im Teich her.

Solch eine Endoskop-Kamera wie schon ein paar Seiten zuvor beschrieben kam fuer mich nicht in Frage - nicht aufgrund der Kabellaenge, da man diese per Adapter auf ein herkoemmliches Netzwerkkabel Cat7 sehr weit verlaengern kann, sondern weil ich die Bilder gerne im Web abruefen moechte.

Normale Outdoor Kameras mit LAN Anschluss sind fuer mich aufgrund Ihrer Groesse am Teich auch nicht gerade so der Wunsch. Nach langer Recherche habe ich nun einen Netzwerk-Kameraserver mit Web Oberflaeche fuer 4 Kameras gefunden. Zwar leider nur mit einer moeglichen Aufloesung von glaub 400x320 - jedoch fuer mich eig. ausreichend. Kostenpunkt war hierbei ca. 100 Euro. Als Kamera dient derzeit solch eine Rueckfahrkamera wie hier auch schon beschrieben wurde. Ich wollte zwar eig. eine mit Infrarot, jedoch habe ich schon nachgelesen, dass diese wohl im Wasser sehr schlecht funktionieren, da ueberall alles reflektiert. Normale LED's kommen nicht in Frage, da diese sonst entweder immer leuchten - oder extra geschalten werden muessen. Waere zwar eig. kein Problem, da sowieso eine selbstgebaute Netzwerkkontrollierte Steckdosenloesung dran ist, ist aber trotzdem zu umstaendlich erst das Licht anzumachen um dann was zu sehen.

Deine Kamera ist jedoch sehr interessant fuer mich - evtl. wirds solch eine noch fuer 'im Teich' werden.


----------



## deathworm (26. Sep. 2014)

Leider finde ich hier grad irgendwie keine Moeglichkeit meinen zuvorgehenden Beitrag zu editieren?

Hier habe ich nun zwei Bilder von meiner Rueckfahrkamera - einmal bei Tag und einmal bei Nacht.


----------

